# Vedil worshipper



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 12, 2007)

Did you hear about the dyslexic devil worshipper? 

He sold his soul to Santa.


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 12, 2007)

would santa be so evil as to actually buy his soul? :lol:


----------



## Halo (Dec 12, 2007)

Have you seen some of those Santas in the mall ???


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 12, 2007)

He he.


----------

